# What unit for 14' jon boat?



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I have not bought one for ten years or more. Now there are so many abbreviations next to the make and model that I don't know where to begin!

I would be fishing central Ohio waters and taking it to Florida to fish the bays and backwaters. For that reason, I will need a unit with GPS.

I don't want to spend $1000 if $500 will do. However if the added features are that beneficial then I would spend more.

The humminbird models at cabelas caught my eye.

I would be doing a lot of bottom fishing and looking for contours and structure.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

597ci hd di(down imaging only) or the 597 ci hd di(unit has side and down imaging) You can get the 597 for 450-550 the 597 for 650-750. Both have GPS as well.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

TomC said:


> 597ci hd di(down imaging only) or the 597 ci hd di(unit has side and down imaging) You can get the 597 for 450-550 the 597 for 650-750. Both have GPS as well.


:::Scratches head:::

I'm confused. What am I missing? You listed same model and sub - model... Help me! 
I too have a 14' Jon. Portage lakes myself. I've looked at the hb units. 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Factoryoutletstore.com has the 598ci HD SI for $739.99. That is no tax and free ship. The 898c HD SI is $1,219.99. The difference in the screen size from those two units are huge, more so if you are useing Side Image. The 500 and 700 series have a 5 inch screen then it goes up to a 7 inch for the 800 series. I have the 1198c DI SI and i love it. I was finding bluegill beds this spring with my side image in rough water that i couldnt see with sight fishing.


----------



## raora (Sep 19, 2013)

Check out fishfinder combos on BoatingInstruments.com. Free shipping on orders over $100 and no sales tax outside NY.


----------

